# Switch Plans??



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2019)

Can I switch from Plan *F* to Plan *G* now or do I have to wait for the Open Enrollment??


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 22, 2019)

usually open enrollment


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> usually open enrollment


Usually???


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 22, 2019)

it may be state sensitive , not sure


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 26, 2019)

I think that it is worth talking with your health insurance agent and asking if you can switch plans. Our agent explained to us that we could switch to a plan that included the gym membership (Silver Sneakers), and we were able to change right away. 
Our insurance agent is a broker for Medicare health insurance, so he also compares plans from different companies, and then advises us when he thinks that a different company is offering a plan that will work better for us. 
We changed over from United Health Care to Humana at the end of last year, because Humana offers more of the OTC benefits, plus points for using Silver Sneakers. 
We did that one during the open enrollment time, so I think that the best thing is to ask your agent, and see if you can change right away or not.


----------



## GreenSky (Feb 26, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I think that it is worth talking with your health insurance agent and asking if you can switch plans. Our agent explained to us that we could switch to a plan that included the gym membership (Silver Sneakers), and we were able to change right away.
> Our insurance agent is a broker for Medicare health insurance, so he also compares plans from different companies, and then advises us when he thinks that a different company is offering a plan that will work better for us.
> We changed over from United Health Care to Humana at the end of last year, because Humana offers more of the OTC benefits, plus points for using Silver Sneakers.
> We did that one during the open enrollment time, so I think that the best thing is to ask your agent, and see if you can change right away or not.



I'm guessing you are talking about a Medicare Advantage plan.  Except for a few states there is no such thing as open enrollment for Medicare Supplements once you are past your six month time period when you first enroll in Medicare.  

Rick


----------



## GreenSky (Feb 26, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> usually open enrollment



What open enrollment period for Medicare Supplements are your referring to?

Rick


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 26, 2019)

I am talking about a Medicare Advantage plan. For almost 10 years (since I was eligible for Medicare), all that I have had was the Medicare Advantage, and I really like it. 
The advantage plans have extra benefits, like eye exams/glasses, dental, fitness, and free OTC meds. I get $100 to spend on OTC products each month, and this is where I get most of my vitamins now. 
Since I have never had just the Medicare supplement, I had no idea that you can’t change plans like you can with an Advantage plan.


----------



## GreenSky (Feb 26, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I am talking about a Medicare Advantage plan. For almost 10 years (since I was eligible for Medicare), all that I have had was the Medicare Advantage, and I really like it.
> The advantage plans have extra benefits, like eye exams/glasses, dental, fitness, and free OTC meds. I get $100 to spend on OTC products each month, and this is where I get most of my vitamins now.
> Since I have never had just the Medicare supplement, I had no idea that you can’t change plans like you can with an Advantage plan.



Ok, that makes sense.  The original question had to do with supplements, hence my confusion.

But many people incorrectly believe that the open enrollment for advantage and drug plans also is for supplements.

Rick


----------



## nhhillrider (Mar 14, 2019)

This link describes switching plans quite clearly:
https://www.ehealthinsurance.com/me...an-i-change-medicare-supplement-plans-anytime

The short answer is you can switch anytime.   But ... you are not guaranteed to be enrolled in the new plan.  You probably have to
go through insurance underwriting ... i.e.  if you have some seriously wrong they can turn you down.    There are some circumstances 
where you may be guaranteed  to be accepted though.  Read the article.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2019)

nhhillrider said:


> This link describes switching plans quite clearly:
> https://www.ehealthinsurance.com/me...an-i-change-medicare-supplement-plans-anytime
> 
> The short answer is you can switch anytime.   But ... you are not guaranteed to be enrolled in the new plan.  You probably have to
> ...


GreenSky (Rick) is working on a plan for us..I recommend you contact him via Private Message..


----------



## Slange55 (Apr 9, 2019)

You can switch Medicare supplements any time you want as long as you can get through underwriting with your new plan. Don't cancel your current one ever until you are accepted by the new one.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 9, 2019)

Slange55 said:


> You can switch Medicare supplements any time you want as long as you can get through underwriting with your new plan. Don't cancel your current one ever until you are accepted by the new one.


Thanks.....GreenSky (Rick) hooked me up....Saved my $170 a month!!!!!!!!


----------

